# Brand New Cockapoo



## ILoveChowder (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys!

I am going to be a brand new dog owner and I pick up my Chowder on Satuday. I am deliriously excited, but I am concerned about what to feed him at 8 weeks and when I should start trying to potty train him.

Is now a good time for dry food and potty training?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo and welcome!
What colour/mix is he? 
You should carry on with what he has had at the breeders first of all. As for house training you can start straight away. As soon as he sniffs the ground it is probably a sign he wants to wee so whip him outside and give him lots of praise. I put mine out every half hour, it was pretty tiring but we got there!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh agree with Tess outside after everything, when they wake up after playing after eating and drinking and numerous times in between you get a little obsessed. Nearly Saturday, look forward to pictures xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations

And welcome to ILMC


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum  

Yippy a new puppy coming home soon ... your breeder will be able to advise you on feeding as it would be good to stick to the same food as your breeder has used whilst your puppy is settling into his new surroundings. 

Toilet training will have been started by your breeder too, this takes time and its all about regular trips to the garden and lots of praise fro toileting in the correct area  take your puppy out after waking and at regular intervals, you will soon work out a good routine. 

Also puppy training class would be great for you and your puppy. 

We would all love to see photo when he coems home please.


----------

